# Taking Immodium in the evening has changed my life!!!



## 23333 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am a long term sufferer of IBS-D and had pretty much got to the stage where I realized that nothing more could be done to help me - I had tried pretty much everything - change diet, more exercise, more sleep, immodium (in the am), calcium, peppermint, cut out caffeine/chocolate, anti-anxiety drugs (effexor) - with no positive results. The only thing I hadnt tried was Lotronex (I am male and therefore wasnt sure of the impact of this drug). Numerous trips to the Gastroenterologist with the same response - you have IBS and there is no known cure and everyone is different! Anyway, just by coindicence I decided to try taking immodium in the evening after dinner before going to sleep. I started this a month ago and I have been completely IBS-free ever since - utterly unbelievable - this was literally an overnight "silver bullet" for me Anyway - I know everyone is different, but just thought I would share my experience with you guys Chris


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Very happy for you, ChrisA!! I hope it continues to work for you! Do you have a Sam's Club near you or a Cosco's. Went there yesterday and they have Immodium in 2 30-count package for cheaper than the store.Good luck!!


----------



## 23333 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes I have a Costco near me and I will be sure to stock up on Immodium there in the future - thanks for the advice. I hate this "disease" but we will all overcome it in the end - of that I am sure!!!


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

Don't want to be a bubble burster - but Imodium seemed to be controlling my diarrhea for an extended period of time ( 2-4 tabs a day) - and now, it's only 'randomly' effective, but by no means reliable. This seems to be the case with most IBS 'discoveries.'There are so many posts on this on other IBS support sites where the writer is asking ...'why did this or that stop working' - or 'I thought I was better after eliminating dairy, gluten, fatty foods, etc. - but the diarrhea is back again, etc.' I really hope Imodium keeps working for you.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:am a long term sufferer of IBS-D and had pretty much got to the stage where I realized that nothing more could be done to help me


Have you ever tried Glutamine?"There have been several recent studies into the effects of glutamine and what properties it possesses, and, there is now a significant body of evidence that links glutamine-enriched diets with intestinal effects; aiding maintenance of gut barrier function, intestinal cell proliferation and differentiation, as well as generally reducing septic morbidity and the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome."


----------



## 23212 (Apr 27, 2006)

It's been a miracle worker for me about 95% of the time too. I started taking it three months ago, half a pill twice a day and everything has been kept in check for the most part. I've been able to eat just about everything without major problems. I've done exhaustive research on Imodium. People really misunderstand the drug, mainly because of how it's marketed. Every piece of research done on it states there have been no signs of developing a tolerance to it with continued long term use. I'm sure it's possible and I know it hasn't worked for me 100% of the time, but nothing has even come close to it's reliability. I mean nothing works 100% of the time. I've had monster headaches that only go away with time, no excedrin in the world can stop them.I've been to two different GI's in the last year, and neither one mentioned Imodium. That's probably because they won't benefit from my taking it. They'd rather prescribe you something that you can become addicted to, something that will earn them some points from the big drug companies for prescribing it to me. The only time Imodium is constipating is when I take it after a D attack. That's because I probably have nothing left in my intestines and it slows things down for a few days.Finally, I've posted this before but it's worth mentioning again. Costco has generic Loperamide (same exact thing as Imodium) in a box of two 200 count bottles for $5.29. That's over a year's supply for me for 5 bucks. It works just as good as the name brand stuff for me.


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

I am like you - a long term sufferer of IBS-D. I would be interested to know what doseage of Immodium you take. Also, does it have a constipating effect?


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Justin2;I go by my day. If I have a couple of bm's in the am and then head toward the bathroom for my third, I take 2 to start, if after awhile I go again, I take two more. That usually does it. You have to experiment what will work for you. Start with the smallest amount and see what happens. I have read on this forum where people have to take 6-8 or more to get it under control.A perfect example of this is that my mom can take 1/2 tab and it works for her. 1/2??!!! Ha! That would not touch it for me. Then, she doesn't go to the bathroom for a couple of days afterward. Me, I can take 4 and sometimes 5 and still go the next day! Crazy, huh?!Hope this helps. Isn't it a pain in the butt? No pun intended!


----------



## 23333 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok here's the deal - I have been taking immodium for the past 5 years(!), 2 pills in the morning (sometimes more!), but I have never ever tried taking it in the evening - don't know why just never crossed my mind. Now approx 2 months ago I started taking it in the evening one day because I read something about it on here (another post) - this has completely revolutionized my life - I actually feel like a new person - dont have to worry about leaving the house in the morning, etc. I just take 2 immodium tabs every night after dinner/before bed and that is it. I am now drinking alcohol again (in moderation!), coffee, chocolate - unbelievable - long may it continue. Even if I do build up a tolerance to it I dont care - at least I know what it feels like to be normal again right now. Hopefully by the time I do build up this tolerance the FDA will have approved Lotronex again and I can maybe switch to that - who knows!?Chris


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

You're right; if it's working for you NOW, run with it (no pun intended). Just curious: Now that you're taking Imodium in the evening, have you stopped taking 2 tabs in the morning - or are you taking it twice a day?


----------



## 17542 (May 30, 2006)

I take 2 in the am and 2 after dinner. It works pretty well. I still have a bad day maybe once a week or so but that's nothing compared to what I used to be doing.


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

This imodium is really reliable and the number 1 reliever for me but not 100% of the time and the noticeable side effect for this is constipation but nonethless it helps me with my D.Thank you loperamide!


----------

